# Corsair  H150i RGB verhält sich merkwürdig.



## GEChun (10. August 2019)

*Corsair  H150i RGB verhält sich merkwürdig.*

Guten Tag,

ich habe jetzt seit 1nem Jahr eigentlich sogar etwas länger die Corsair H150i Pro RGB.
Jetzt im Sommer habe ich mir dann auch Assassins Creed Odyssey gegönnt und bin auch noch dran es zu spielen, die Wakü war daher oft ausgereizt bis zum Anschlag, da sie meine CPU aktuell bei 4,1Ghz Kühlen muss.
Meine Temperaturen waren allerdings auch bei 35° außentemperatur Abends immer ok.
Maximal 69-70° bei den Temperaturen, jetzt wo es wieder Kühler ist schafft die H150i auch wieder 65° oder weniger beim spielen.

Weswegen ich schreibe ist allerdings, das meine Wakü jetzt seit ner halben Woche im Windochs immer mal auf 100% aufdreht, inklusive Kühlung... und ich finde keine Ursache dafür...
Das ganze findet meist so im 30-45 Minuten Takt, ganze Zeit dümpelt sie im Windows herum, dann plötzlich lüfter 100% Pumpte 100%. Dauert so ca 30 Sekunden dann ist sie wieder ruhig.

Die CPU bleibt dabei allerdings die ganze Zeit bei 1-2%, hier liegt also keine Last an und  im Rest des Systems auch nicht.
RAM Belastung im Windows bei ca 8GB.
Lüfterkurve habe ich auch kontrolliert aber diese ist ehr passiv eingestellt geht bei 60° auf 75 und bei 65° auf 100%.
Im Windows sind die Temperaturen aber alle Kerne bei 35° + CPU Package 50°, weiterhin kann ich auch wo anders keine kritischen Temperaturen finden, hab es mit HW Info ausgelesen.
Bei 35° sind für meine Wakü gerade mal 10% Geschwindigkeit eingestellt, dieses verändern sich aber auch erst ab 40°.

Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee dazu, woran es liegen kann, das die Pumpe und Lüfter kurz hoch drehen??


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2019)

*AW: Corsair  H150i RGB verhällt sich merkwürdig.*



GEChun schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee dazu, woran es liegen kann, das die Pumpe und Lüfter kurz hoch drehen??



Wenn es keinen tatsächlichen Grund dafür gibt (und nach dem was du beschreibst gibts den nicht) scheint die Regelungselektronik deiner Pumpe Schluckauf zu bekommen. Das kann an Wackelkontakten liegen oder schlichtweg ein Alters-/Verschleißbedingter Defekt sein (die Pumpen und Elektroniken solcer AiO-Kühllösungen sind leider fast immer billigster Kram). Beobachte die Sache einfach mal noch ein paar Wochen und notiere dir, wie oft das Problem auftritt. Wenn die zeitlichen Abstände zwischen dem unkontrollierten hochdrehen (= Versagen Regelkreis) immer kürzer werden ist das ein ziemlich deutliches Zeichen für eine sterbende Regelungselektronik.


----------



## IICARUS (10. August 2019)

*AW: Corsair  H150i RGB verhällt sich merkwürdig.*

Die Pumpe darf gar nicht geregelt werden, denn du machst deine Pumpe damit kaputt und es kann auch passieren das wenn die Spannung zu stark abfällt die Pumpe stehen bleibt. Und dann können die Temperaturen auch ansteigen da der Prozessor nicht mehr richtig gekühlt wird und sich das ganze dort anstaut. Es hat auch nichts zu bedeuten wenn der Prozessor mit 1-2% belastet ist, da im Hintergrund immer was läuft wo der Prozessor kurzzeitig mal etwas höhere Temperaturen erreicht. Besonders dann wenn die Pumpe nicht mehr läuft und das Kühlwasser steht. Das Wasser reagiert auch träge und so braucht es auch eine Zeit lang bis es sich aufheizt und auch wieder abkühlt. Daher wirst du auch nicht direkt erkennen wenn die Pumpe stehen bleibt, da die Temperatur dabei nicht schlagartig sich erhöht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2019)

*AW: Corsair  H150i RGB verhällt sich merkwürdig.*

Ich habe das bisher so verstanden, dass die AiO selbst (intern) regelt?

Klar, von extern dürfen die allermeisten Pumpen sowieso nicht geregelt werden weil sie das umbringt (nicht weil sie stehen bleiben können sondern weil geringere Spannungen und geringere Drehzahlen zu höheren Stromflüssen führen wofür die Pumpe nicht ausgelegt ist). Das steht aber zumeist in großen roten Buchstaben auf der ersten Seite der Bedienungsanleitung dass die +12V immer voll anliegen müssen.


----------



## Narbennarr (10. August 2019)

*AW: Corsair  H150i RGB verhällt sich merkwürdig.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Pumpe darf gar nicht geregelt werden, denn du machst deine Pumpe damit kaputt und es kann auch passieren das wenn die Spannung zu stark abfällt die Pumpe stehen bleibt.



Die Corsair darf geregelt werden und ist dazu Mittels USB angebunden und wird per iCue gesteuert

Zunächst gilt es die Temperaturen im Augezubehalten, am besten in iCue, da das auch die Reglung übernimmt. iCue hat auch regelmäßig mal Aussetzer und beißt sich mit einigen anderen Überwachungstools (hwmonitor). Deinstallieren und neue Version aufspielen


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2019)

*AW: Corsair  H150i RGB verhällt sich merkwürdig.*

Wenn die Regelung über eine Software passiert kann die natürlich auch die Ursache sein. Ich habe schon Fälle erlebt wo Regelungssoftware Probleme damit hatte dass eine CPU in tiefe P-States gewechselt hat - sprich wenn der PC im Idle war setzte die Regelung alle paar Sekunden aus (=100% auf alles auch auf Tiernahrung) und sprang wieder rein wenn die CPU aufwachte. Das konnte man mit den Energieoptionen von Windows abstellen oder indem der C6 DeepSleep iom BIOS deaktiviert wurde.
Das waren aber allesamt Custom-WaKüs/Pumpen (AquastreamXT), bei AiOs hab ich das noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## GEChun (10. August 2019)

*AW: Corsair  H150i RGB verhällt sich merkwürdig.*

Bei mir ist die Pumpe via USB am Mainboard angeschlossen und wird vom Corsair Programm nach meinen Wünschen verwaltet, das gleiche gilt für die CPU Lüfter. 

Im Bios sind aber quasi so weit ich konnte die gleichen Einstellungen abgespeichert. Die Gehäuse Lüfter lasse ich z.B. vom Mainboard selbst steuern. Auch via meiner Lüfterkurve.

Ich hab irgendwie auch ein Verschleiß Gedanken im Hinterkopf, da sie ja eine ganze Zeit lang stärker beansprucht wurde..

Vielleicht schreibe ich dazu auch einfach mal zusätzlich den Corsair Support an... die AiO hat schließlich noch Garantie denke ich. 24 Monate sind jedenfalls noch nicht um..

Weiter zur Info, HW Info oder andere Tools habe ich standardmäßig aus und mache die nur bei Bedarf an. Nur Afterburner läuft öfter.


----------



## harl.e.kin (10. August 2019)

*AW: Corsair  H150i RGB verhällt sich merkwürdig.*

Corsair bietet im Übrigen 60 Monate Garantie!


----------



## Patrick_87 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Corsair  H150i RGB verhällt sich merkwürdig.*

HWinfo und Corsair verstehen sich übrigens überhaupt nicht. Wenn du beides nutzen willst musst du unbedingt einen Haken in HWinfo entfernen.
Dazu einmal Doppelklick auf HWinfo , auf Settings , dann auf Safety und dort bei Corsairlink and Asstek Support den Haken entfernen.
Wenn der Haken bleibt spielt Icue immer wieder verrückt. Lüfter verschwinden, Programm stürzt ab, Drehzahlen sind weg oder lassen sich nicht ändern usw.


----------



## GEChun (11. August 2019)

*AW: Corsair  H150i RGB verhällt sich merkwürdig.*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> HWinfo und Corsair verstehen sich übrigens überhaupt nicht. Wenn du beides nutzen willst musst du unbedingt einen Haken in HWinfo entfernen.
> Dazu einmal Doppelklick auf HWinfo , auf Settings , dann auf Safety und dort bei Corsairlink and Asstek Support den Haken entfernen.
> Wenn der Haken bleibt spielt Icue immer wieder verrückt. Lüfter verschwinden, Programm stürzt ab, Drehzahlen sind weg oder lassen sich nicht ändern usw.



Ok, ich werde es beachten wenn es an ist! Aber hab es ja normaler weise gar nicht an. Es ist nicht im Autostart und läuft nicht als Task im Hintergrund.. 

Gilt das denn für Afterburner auch?


----------



## Narbennarr (11. August 2019)

*AW: Corsair  H150i RGB verhällt sich merkwürdig.*

Schmeiß am besten alles runter was in die RIchtung geht, auch icue und mach ne saubere icue installation. Das Programm kann die kuriosesten dinge auslösen


----------



## harl.e.kin (12. August 2019)

*AW: Corsair  H150i RGB verhällt sich merkwürdig.*

Du kannst auch mal ein Firmwareupdate probieren. Auch wenn schon die neueste installiert ist, kannst Du eine Neuinstallation forcieren. Manchmal hilft das.


----------



## GEChun (12. August 2019)

*AW: Corsair  H150i RGB verhällt sich merkwürdig.*

Interessant ist ja, das es jetzt durch Neuinstallation nicht weg gegangen ist und dem Icue nicht auffällt das die Drehzahl sich erhöht.

Ich mein mein Gehäuse wird kurz laut bei Icue steht noch 3x 850rpm drin.


----------



## kayuna (14. August 2019)

*AW: Corsair  H150i RGB verhält sich merkwürdig.*

Schau mal welche Parameter genommen werden zur Steuerung CPU Temp oder Wassertemp ... etc.. 

In Icue kannst du dir auch alles anzeigen lassen das macht HWinfo überflüssig... ich hab auch eine Weile beides benutzt ohne Probleme ...

Die Stecker von den Lüftern sind richtig drauf?


----------



## GEChun (14. August 2019)

*AW: Corsair  H150i RGB verhält sich merkwürdig.*



kayuna schrieb:


> Schau mal welche Parameter genommen werden zur Steuerung CPU Temp oder Wassertemp ... etc..
> 
> In Icue kannst du dir auch alles anzeigen lassen das macht HWinfo überflüssig... ich hab auch eine Weile beides benutzt ohne Probleme ...
> 
> Die Stecker von den Lüftern sind richtig drauf?



Von den Steckern gehe ich jetzt aus, das System ist ja schon mind. 5 Monate in dieser Konfiguration zusammen gebaut, den Fehler habe ich erst seit ca. 14 Tagen


----------



## harl.e.kin (14. August 2019)

*AW: Corsair  H150i RGB verhält sich merkwürdig.*

Sicher, dass es die H150 ist welche die Lautstärke verursacht? Alternativ die Lüfter mal ans Board hängen und darüber steuern lassen.


----------

